# URGENT ADVICE PLEASE ON INJECTIONS



## gibbs3414 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

I have my appointment with my clinic tomorrow to show me how to use injections.  I have been trying to ring the clinic to find out if i need to take my injections that i have had delivered for them to use. I cant get hold of anyone!   

Does anyone know if i should take my own injections or they will have something to use to show me....

Probably sounds a really silly question, but i dont want to turn up without them if i need them with me

    xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Gibbs - at both clinics I've been to the nurses have a kit they use to show you how to do everything.  But, if it would put your mind at ease, there is no harm putting some of your own kit in your bag to take with you.  Menopur doesn't need to be refrigerated, and Gonal-F / Puregon is best refrigerated but this is mainly after opening.  Not sure which meds you're on?


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Gibbs,

I've always picked up my drugs at the clinic and then gone to the appointment where they show you how to inject. I would assume you would need your drugs with you and would take them just to be sure.

Good luck with your tx.         

Joy xx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't take mine and they had a test kit that they used to show me what to do, so you'll be fine either way   xx


----------



## gibbs3414 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for replying so quick.   So annoying when you cant get hold of someone just to ask a quick question.

Thank god for Fertility Friends    

xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Gibbs,

How did your appointment go today? Good luck with the injections.

Joy xx


----------

